
Self-encrypting deception: weaknesses in the encryption of solid state drives [pdf] - BurnGpuBurn
https://www.ru.nl/publish/pages/909275/draft-paper_1.pdf
======
JoachimSchipper
Duplicate, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18382975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18382975)
instead.

